# Leopard tortoise enclosure pictures



## tyguy35 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys I'm sorta new to the toroise keeping and was wondering if you guys could post pictures of your enclosures for a Leo. Indoor is preffered thanks alot.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 16, 2011)

Leopard tortoise enclosures aren't really too different from any other desert tortoise enclosures. There are tons of pictures here in this section you can browse. But just for the fun of it here are some for my Russians and my Sulcata


----------



## tyguy35 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hanks apprectoate it. Nice setup Also.


----------



## lordjackel (Jun 16, 2011)

Newbie here as well....and learning a ton!!

Here is mine...I have already made numerous tweaks to it (just don't have updated pic) but you can get the idea. Called a Turtle or Tortoise Table (if you want to Google more pic)


----------

